# A Quick speaker wiring color question..



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

I did do a search first but couldn't find the answer. 

On the wifey's 95 Sentra GLE, the passenger speaker wiring has one brown wire with a white stripe and a solid brown wire. Which one is positive and which one is negative? The previous owner removed the stereo prior to us buying the car and cut everything in the process. 

Thanks guys!

-verno


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

_normally_ the positive is the wire with markings on it (so if you had a solid color wire and a wire with a stripe on it, the + would be the one with the stripe). The only real way to know is to get a voltmeter and hook it up


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmmmmmmmmmm....hard to say. Usually + is the one with the stripe. But don't put your full faith in it. If someone has a haynes manual or some sort of manual then they could find it. Also trace the wire back to its origin. The origin of the wire should usually have a reference there.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The brown wire and brown wire with white stripe isn't the factory wiring, prolly some bonehead using a cut-up extension cord. This is the OEM wiring colors. Hope it helps 


1995 Nissan Sentra Stereo Information 
Constant 12V+ > Pink 
Switched 12V+ > Blue 
Ground > Gray 
Illumination > Red/Blue 
Dimmer > Red/Yellow 
Antenna > Right Front 
Front Speakers 6 1/2" Doors 
Left Front (+) > Pink 
Left Front (-) > Blue 
Right Front (+) > White 
Right Front (-) > Black 
Rear Speakers 6 1/2" Rear Deck 
Left Rear (+) > Light Green 
Left Rear (-) > Purple 
Right Rear (+) > Blue 
Right Rear (-) > Pink


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

damn those extension cord armed boneheads


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Re-read my post please, you posted while I was modifying it.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks guys! Yup, the door wiring is pretty fragged up. Im trying to clean all this stuff up. I knew the wiring was pretty bad when the guy we took the car to get an alarm installed said untill we find out where all the wiring goes to. He's not going to touch the car!?!? How crazy is that??

-verno


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *damn those extension cord armed boneheads
> 
> *


Yeah, when I got my DSM, all the wiring was cut up extension cords. Cheap bastards.

Hey Verno, I can get the wiring colors to install an alarm system if you want to do it yourself.


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Sweet. Ill be calling on you soon. AFTER I figure out the wiring in this blasted door!

-verno


----------

